# Knitted Dog Sweater



## Cody (Apr 2, 2011)

As a senior citizen and a junior knitter I would appreciate if someone would instruct me as how to knit the holes for legs in a dog sweater. The free pattern is as follows:

Knitty Penny.com

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I can't find that website, sweetie. You didn't say if you were a beginner, but I'm assuming you are. Here's a pattern for a simple dog sweater. This is knit on straight needles in two pieces. You would seam it up and leave two spaces for the legs. Once seamed, you then pick up stitches around the legs and knit the rib. If you need help with any of this, please feel free to ask here on the forum or PM me.

http://crackingknits.blogspot.com/2009/10/pattern-10-prestons-cyberdog-sweater.html


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, Kody,

Couldn't find the pattern on your link. Here's one that I've done; VERY EASY (just don't knit in the snowflake).

It's also made in two pieces and then seamed.

http://doublepointed.wordpress.com/patterns/snowflake-dog-sweater/

Elle


----------



## Cody (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes, I am a junior knitter.This is the first time I posted a request for help in figuring out a pattern. My experience in knitting is about a dozen socks, four hats and about a half dozen washcloths. I did knit several sweaters but that was many many years ago. 
My daughter adopted a Chihuahua (mixed breed) and asked me if I would knit a sweater for her. Of course, I said yes not realizing dogs have legs.
I made a mistake on the website. It should have been:

http://www.knitty.com Penny

Thanks for the pattern...its looks like I can handle it!


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall03/PATTpenny.html

this is the one i found from your knitty penny .com direction. very cute dog. but as my dog is 106# and we live in florida i've never knit a sweater. hope someone can help you with this link....good luck


----------



## Cody (Apr 2, 2011)

I am a junior knitter and have only knitted socks, hats, and washcloths. At the present time I am working on a scarf...I am 3/4 done. Sure takes a long time to fimish it. My daughter adopted a Chihuahua doggie and asked me if I would knit her a sweater. I haven't figured out how to knit the two holes for the legs. I thank you for responding to my problem and including an easy pattern to follow. Also, I made a mistake on the website. It should have been:

http://.knitty.com Penny

Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is a link to the dog sweater I used for my dog Clyde.

http://www.talkingtails.com/sweater.html

I used this several times, but now Clyde doesn't like sweaters. If the weather is really cold, I would "stuff" him into a sweater anyway. This pattern doesn't pick up stitches around the legs; you could if you wanted.


----------



## Cody (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the doggie website. Had to laugh when you stated, "stuff" him into a sweater anyway. I need to corrct websitge once again. Sorry...This is all new to me so bare with me. 
http://www.Penny-knitty.com


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I hear you about stuffing the dog in the sweater. I tried the sweater I just knitted on my dog. He hated trying it on so many times. When I finally did finish the sweater and wanted to put it on him, he hid under the bed. I had to coax him out with dog treats. If you've knit socks, you should be able to do this one. Think of the legs as a giant button hole. That's all it is. You cast off stitches, then cast them on again on the next row. I would suggest that you pick up stitches around the hole and knit a one inch rib. My sweater had a button hole slot like that for the front legs. It was difficult to get it on my dog because his toe nails kept getting caught in it. I thought it was a little ragged looking. One thing I could suggest would be to put these stitches on waste yarn and go back to it later. That way you could knit this whole thing as one tube. Here's a video for mittens that would demonstrate this process. When you pick the waste yarn out and put the stitches back on the needles, you can either join them in the round and make the one inch rib cuff I mentioned earlier, or you could just bind them off. Your choice.

http://www.knitpicks.com/tutorials/Kelleys_Mitten_Class-Afterthought_Thumb_Set_Up__D203.html

Here's the link for the pattern:
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall03/PATTpenny.html


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I'd never knit a dog sweater before. I couldn't buy any commercial sweaters or find any patterns for Corgis. They have a long hot dog body that's hard to fit. I had to wing a pattern. They have a barrel chest that I thought I'd have to do short rows for. After experimenting, I left off the short rows. Much frogging later, I discovered that all dog sweaters are is one big long tube sock for dogs. You just make some slits for the front legs. Mine ended up as long as a bus--19 inches, 21 for the turtle neck. But I'm happy to say, it fits!


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I have knitted several dog sweaters in the round, I have that pattern and will start on it next. I use double pointed needles for the legs, just as I use for the turtlenecks.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

When I am ready to knit the leg openings for my grandpuppy Italian greyhounds:
I K8 and place that on yarn for the first leg opening.
I K8 for the belly and leave that on a DPN.
I K8 and place those sts on yarn for the second yarn opening.

I knit across the back sts, now I will knit/purl rows for 10 rows.
I pick up the belly sts and knit those for 10 rows. I would advise knitting a seed stitch, garter stitch, or K2 P2 so the belly doesn't roll up.
Once you have 10 rows done on the back and belly, you are going to begin knitting in the round again.
I knit across the belly sts, pick up 8 sts for the leg opening (you want, knit across the back sts, pick up 8 sts for the other leg opening...now knit in the round.

I knit 3" for the belly sts then bind off those sts. If you have a little girl you can knit that longer, but you need to measure to see how long you want that belly part to be.

Once I bind off the belly sts I knit back and forth on straight needles on the back according to directions. I have directions for puppy sweaters on my Ravelry for Italian greyhounds, a Havanese and a Brussels Giffon.
[email protected] if you want further help.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

LBush, Love talking tails website, will make on of the fleece sweaters for my Daisy. Thanks


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Guess it would be nice to put my Ravelry ID in: SamStuff

Also wanted to say I cut off old sweatshirt sleeves, cut where I need the neck to fit, cut 2 circular leg holes and voila! Quickie puppy sweatshirt!


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

Here is a link that explains exactly how to do it for the Penny pattern.

http://www.knittinghelp.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41060

Hugs,

Brenda



Cody said:


> As a senior citizen and a junior knitter I would appreciate if someone would instruct me as how to knit the holes for legs in a dog sweater. The free pattern is as follows:
> 
> Knitty Penny.com
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

Here is a link that explains exactly how to do it for the Penny pattern.

http://www.knittinghelp.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41060

Hugs,

Brenda



Cody said:


> As a senior citizen and a junior knitter I would appreciate if someone would instruct me as how to knit the holes for legs in a dog sweater. The free pattern is as follows:
> 
> Knitty Penny.com
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

Here is a link that explains exactly how to do it for the Penny pattern.

http://www.knittinghelp.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41060

Hugs,

Brenda



Cody said:


> As a senior citizen and a junior knitter I would appreciate if someone would instruct me as how to knit the holes for legs in a dog sweater. The free pattern is as follows:
> 
> Knitty Penny.com
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Heather68 (Nov 12, 2011)

Earlier this year, I bought myself two leaflets full of dog sweater patterns: "Patons A Dog's Life" and "Dog Sweaters to Knit and Crochet". Both have knitting patterns that involve using three balls of yarn to knit around the front leg openings. Later, dpns are used to make ribbing around both leg openings. The backs of the sweaters are left open so the back legs go through there.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I would add one thing to any dog sweater if the dog happens to wear a harness vest. Mine all are dressed in harness vests which I sew for them. On a sweater, I would leave an opening for the D-ring on the top of the back in the appropriate place. Just a thought.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Cody said:


> As a senior citizen and a junior knitter I would appreciate if someone would instruct me as how to knit the holes for legs in a dog sweater. The free pattern is as follows:
> 
> Knitty Penny.com
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The coat is knitted in one piece so when you get to the holes for the legs you are dividing the stitches and will have this order: 6 sts, bind off sts, then the main part of the coat, then bind off sts, and finally 6 sts. 
Once you have divided for the leg holes you have to work on one bit at a time. Where it says bind off 6 sts, that is the position of the opening. The 6sts is at the edge. 
So you will have 6 sts for the edge, then when that bit is 1.5 inches you would attach yarn to the other side of the bound off 6 sts. and work on them for 1.5 inches. ie. you have worked on either side of the 6 st bind off. 
You now have a narrow 6 st length, then the 6 sts bind off, so you have to work on the other side of the bind off, which will be the main part of the coat, for 1.5 inches. Then you will be going to the other end of the coat and repeating the 1.5 inches. 
When all that is done, you will then be working the 6 sts at one end, casting ON 6 sts where you had bound off 6 at the other end of the leg hole. working across the main part and then casting ON again at the other side, and end up with the 6 sts. You should now be working on all the stitches you had before the leg openings.
I hope I have cleared things up and not confused you. Terri.


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

Love your puppy! We had a Cavalier 2 years ago. Oliver was the love of our lives! He developed Chiari (sp?) Like Syndrome which is a neurological disorder prevalent in Cavaliers and other small breeds. We had to have him put down before his second b-day. Broke our hearts. We now have a Yorkie/Poo named Riley, totally differant personality but we love him too!


----------

